# Codename for this device?



## trparky

What's the device codename for the 32 GB Nexus 7? You know, like the Galaxy Nexus is known as Maguro and Toro.


----------



## fitti28

grouper

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssick92

The new 32gb Nexus 7's with data are codename Tilapia.


----------



## TwinShadow

8/16/32GB models are grouper. Read above for the 3G variant.

I think another name is Nakasi, but I don't know what that is a reference to. But that's about all I know.


----------



## mssam

TwinShadow said:


> 8/16/32GB models are grouper. Read above for the 3G variant.
> 
> I think another name is Nakasi, but I don't know what that is a reference to. But that's about all I know.


Not sure where the grouper name came from...lol...but that's what it is commonly known as, and I think you're correct about the Nakasi. Isn't that what the n7 is classified as for the official files from Google? When you go to Google's site, I think the files you want are Nakasi. Last two updates I took were ota, can't remember...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Shiftyshadee

mssam said:


> Not sure where the grouper name came from...lol...but that's what it is commonly known as, and I think you're correct about the Nakasi. Isn't that what the n7 is classified as for the official files from Google? When you go to Google's site, I think the files you want are Nakasi. Last two updates I took were ota, can't remember...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Grouper is a fish just like a bunch of the other codenames, Toro, Maguro, Mako, Manta.....etc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

